# [SOLVED] Need Drivers for Other Devices



## DonDexta (Feb 28, 2010)

Need Drivers for Multimedia audio Controllers, Network controller, Mass Storage Controller, PCI Modem and SM Bus Controller for Gateway Model:MX6440 Notebook Serial Number: T3563I1014526. I have tried the Gareway site and contacted Gateway and can not find the drivers


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need Drivers for Other Devices*

Drivers are here:
http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/mydl.asp?tab=MY&os=Windows XP

Select XP for you Operating System
Install the Motherboard driver first


----------



## DonDexta (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Need Drivers for Other Devices*

Thanks for Responding,

I have never had this much trouble finding drivers. I used the link you sent for gateway drivers, I followed your advice and downloaded the CPU driver	D00148-001-001.exe - AMD CPU Driver version: 1.1.0.14 installed it.
I also got the wireless functioning. The PCI modem driver fails on installation.
I still can't find drivers for Mass Storage SM Bus and, Multimedia Controllers. I used Everest Software(as you suggested) to get list of Device ID's I have attached the list if you think you could take a look at it.
:4-dontkno


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need Drivers for Other Devices*

Seems what you have installed is not the basic install.
Can you attach a FULL Everest Report to the thread?


----------



## DonDexta (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Need Drivers for Other Devices*

Please find attached a full copy of the everest report.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need Drivers for Other Devices*

Hi,
From your report:


> [ Unknown / SM Bus Controller ]
> 
> Device Properties:
> Driver Description SM Bus Controller
> ...


Let me know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## DonDexta (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Need Drivers for Other Devices*

Hi Bill,

Thanks for your help, I was able to install the SM bus Controller and the Mass Storage Controller. ray:

Im still having trouble with the audio and PCI modem even though I uninstalled and reinstalled several times. I have attached screen prints of the errors Im getting when installing audio drivers. 

Im not able to access the file ari2041a.inf directly as I did for the SM bus controller
SMBUSati.inf, which I could access directly because it was in a subfolder. 

I tried to create a subfolder and move the ari2041a.inf files and try again that did not work either.
I look forward to your reply I will try the PCI Modem again.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need Drivers for Other Devices*

Right click on each of these errors and select uninstall.
If XP request a reboot during this time select cancel (or similar) until both of these devices are uninstalled.
Reboot the computer.
If the "New Hardware Found" message come up select Cancel
Post the errors you may have left in the Device Manager alond with the device ID (posted previously)

Bill


----------



## DonDexta (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Need Drivers for Other Devices*

Hey Bill,


I found realtek driver from other source and installed software but driver install failed. I removed software along with driver.
:sigh:
:upset:
[ Unknown / Multimedia Audio Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Multimedia Audio Controller
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4370&SUBSYS_0300107B&REV_80
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 20, function 5
PCI Device ATI SB450 - AC'97 Audio Controller

[ Unknown / PCI Modem ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCI Modem
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4378&SUBSYS_0300107B&REV_80
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 20, function 6
PCI Device ATI SB450 - AC'97 Modem Controller 


See Screen Shot Attached

Do you use IM ?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need Drivers for Other Devices*

Hi,
From reading all the codes that Gateway gives for your drivers it appears Gateway has issues. See if these drivers will install.


> [ Unknown / Multimedia Audio Controller ]
> 
> Device Properties:
> Driver Description Multimedia Audio Controller
> ...


The above drivers are for an MX6441 Notebook, but the driver codes match exactly. All you should have to do is extract the drivers to a folder and run the setup. exe file.

Let us know how you make out.

Bill

PS- Sorry I do not use IM to help on the forum. It is against the forum rules.


----------



## DonDexta (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Need Drivers for Other Devices*

Hi Bill,

I got the PCI Modem driver to work, but the audio driver is the same one I used b4. But I tried it again, I have redownloaded it several times but the result is the same whether i do it man ually or by wizard. Well Im better of then I started but this last one is a dozie. Please see attached screenshots.




Thanks Again


:wink::sigh:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need Drivers for Other Devices*

Hi,
Is this the driver you installed?
http://support.gateway.com/support/...io Driver version: 6.14.10.0575&uid=261826289

From your screenshot I think you are installing the original driver I gave you. This version is *D00377-002-002.exe* not *D00377-002-001.exe*

The inf. file you need is *qta0300a.inf*.

Bill


----------



## DonDexta (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Need Drivers for Other Devices*

Bill,

We finally got it done, I did not click on setup, I used device manager then selected the folder the driver files were located. Im glad you noticed that little detail in that screen shot. That second file installed smoothly and after reboot, sound was working.

Thanks for hangin in there with me, I appreciate it very much. I learned stuff also.:wave:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need Drivers for Other Devices*

Hi,
Glad to hear you are up and running.
If it were me I would save the drivers that worked onto a CD.
This way you will always have them handy if need be.

Bill


----------

